#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  المجلس العسكري المصري: لسنا بديلا عن الشرعية

## رويتر

المجلس العسكري الاعلى المكلف بادارة شؤون البلاد يقول في بيان إنه ليس بديلا عن الشرعية التي يرتضيها الشعب المصري، والاحتفالات تعم مصر وارجاء من العالم العربي ابتهاجا برحيل مبارك.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

